# الحمد لله اجتزت بنجاح اختبار pmp أمس 9 مايو 2012



## med5001 (10 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله اجتزت بنجاح اختبار pmp أمس 9 مايو 2012 من أول مرة وأنا تحت أمركم في الاستفسارات


----------



## العبقرية (10 مايو 2012)

ما شاء الله مبارك عليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## med5001 (10 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك فيكي


----------



## abouahmed (10 مايو 2012)

احكيلنا عن تجربتك يا اخي والماتريال اللي استعملتها كطريق للنجاح


----------



## med5001 (10 مايو 2012)

abouahmed قال:


> احكيلنا عن تجربتك يا اخي والماتريال اللي استعملتها كطريق للنجاح


أنا كنت أذاكر من كتاب ريتا بصفة أساسية واستعنت Pmbok في التعريفات والمدخلات والمخرجات وفي الحقيقة التجربة طويلة لو تحب بالتفصيل أقولك عليها


----------



## abouahmed (10 مايو 2012)

يا ريت وعموما الف مبروك


----------



## downloadiz_2010 (11 مايو 2012)

يا ريت لو حضرتك تجاوبنى على الأسئلة دى أكون شاكر جداا

1- كان فيه أسئلة كتير صريحة فى الامتحان تخص المدخلات والأدوات والمخرجات من العمليات المختلفة؟؟

2- كنت بتحفظ المدخلات والمخرجات ولا لاء ولو بتحفظها ممكن تعرفنا طريقة سهلة لحفظها؟

3- لو ذاكرت كتاب ريتا كويس..يبقى كل اللى انا محتاجه من pmbok مدخلات ومخرجات كل عملية بس؟

4- سؤال أخير ايه أكتر حاجة أكون متأكد انى مذاكرها كويس فى الامتحان؟ وحسب مذاكرتك من كتاب ريتا مستوى الامتحان كان سهل ولا صعب بالنسبة لك؟....شكرا


----------



## med5001 (11 مايو 2012)

1- ايوه فعلا في أسئلة مباشرة بس مش كتير
2- ايوه انا حفظت المدخلات والمخرجات وكنت كل فصل له طريقة في الحفظ - ممكن رسم ممكن كتابة يعني مثلا estimate activity duration tools = EPRA3 او ابرة 3 كل حرف بداية أداة expert,parametrice ,reserve analysisوهكذا ووكن ارسم شكل بحيث احفظها - بس في ناس كتير نجحت ماحفظتش - كان في طريقة ارقام مثلا Procurement 
11-3-6
9-7-6
6-7-4
2-3-2
مع ملاحظة مثلا ان requirement doc. حاشرة نفسها دايما في الموضوع - مثلا برده tool of conduct proc. حفظتها كده باقدر التكلفة - وابحث بالنت - وانزل اعلان - وأدعو للBidding- وأقيم ,اتفاوض - ووجود خبير
أقصد كذا طريقة أقدر ألم فيها كل حاجة في دماغي وأقدر أستدعيها وقت الحاجة - ممكن تحط قواعد عامة مثل Assets داخلة في كل عمليات Time,Communication
لا يوجد Docuemnts update في Human resources
بس الأهم من ده كله أنك تكون عارف معنى كل عملية وماهو استخدام كل Tool ومامعناها
باختصار ماتشغلش بالك احفظ ولا لأ - لازم تكون قادر تجاوب على سؤال لو في مجموعة أدوات تعرف دي تخص أي عملية - ومامعنى كل أداة - وماذا تستخدم ومالفرق بينها وبين غيرها 
3- أنا قريت كتاب ريتا 3 مرات بس المرة الأخيرة بقيت أخد Copy&Paste للمهم في ملف خارجي لان في اول مرة ريتا بتشرح وبتستمتع - بعد كده خلاص الفكرة بتكون وصلت ومش عايز الأمثلة أو الكلام الي بتحاول تقوله بعيد عن الموضوع
أما Pmbok كنت باخد منه الأسلوب العلمي البحت يعني العملية مدخلات ومخرجات وأدوات ولازم أقرا التعريف من الكتاب لكل عملية وكل أداة مذكورة أعرف معناها كويس لان في أدوات مش موجودة في ريتا 
بالنسبة لي الامتحان مش صعب بس للأمانة عايز أقولك حاجة انت معظم الأسئلة مش عارف صح ولا غلط - أفهمك أكتر وجهة نظري- أنا لو داخل امتحان ومذاكر كويس ولقيت داخل الامتحان المستوى متوسط - بابقى عارف اني اكيد ان شاء الله ناجح - بس ده محصلش معايا - والشاشة كانت بتعمل تقييم - كنت قلقان لاني ممكن أكون ساقط بس الحمد لله نجحت- أتمنى الفكرة تكون وصلت - الامتحان مش صعب بس ماتقدرش تقول انا متأكد أني ناجح
4- time,Risk,Procurement,change control,Integration


----------



## downloadiz_2010 (11 مايو 2012)

med5001 قال:


> 1- ايوه فعلا في أسئلة مباشرة بس مش كتير
> 2- ايوه انا حفظت المدخلات والمخرجات وكنت كل فصل له طريقة في الحفظ - ممكن رسم ممكن كتابة يعني مثلا estimate activity duration tools = EPRA3 او ابرة 3 كل حرف بداية أداة expert,parametrice ,reserve analysisوهكذا ووكن ارسم شكل بحيث احفظها - بس في ناس كتير نجحت ماحفظتش - كان في طريقة ارقام مثلا Procurement
> 11-3-6
> 9-7-6
> ...



أولا أنا بشكرك جدااااا على الرد وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك أكتر ومن نجاح لنجاح أكبر.

ثانيا أنا أعتقد انك عرفت مستواك واجابتك على الأسئلة من خلال التقييم اللى بيطلع فى الأخر ده شئ ممكن يعرفك مستواك الى حد ما.أعتذر لو معرفتش أوصل السؤال بطريقة صحيحة من المرة الأولى


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (11 مايو 2012)

الف مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## med5001 (11 مايو 2012)

انارديت تحت بشىء من التفصيل لو عندك اي استفسار تاني اسالني


----------



## med5001 (11 مايو 2012)

الفيصل بعد ده كله مش بس المذاكرة حل الامتحانات عليه عامل رهيب انا تقييمي كانintiating ,excuting,monitoring,closing=Moderate prof.------- Planning =Profficient


----------



## med5001 (11 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (11 مايو 2012)

الف مبروك ياهندسة
لو ممكن ترفع الفايل اللى انتى عملته ملخص لكتاب ريتا
والف شكر مقدما


----------



## moeiz (12 مايو 2012)

اولا الف مبروك ياهندسة 
تانيا/ انا دلوقتى عاوز اخد كورس بريمافيرا فى اكادمية ميامى ممكن تعطونى اسم الكتب واسماء المولفين حتى اتمكن من شراءها من مكتبة الاسكندرية ولو فيه دكتور او مهندس ممتاز فى الشرح انا ايهمنى انى افهم اكثر من الشهادة يعنى وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## moeiz (12 مايو 2012)

انا دلوقتى عاوز اخد كورس بريمافيرا فى اكادمية ميامى ممكن تعطونى اسم الكتب واسماء المولفين حتى اتمكن من شراءها من مكتبة الاسكندرية ولو فيه دكتور او مهندس ممتاز فى الشرح انا ايهمنى انى افهم اكثر من الشهادة يعنى وشكرا على المساعدة​


----------



## yafsadi (12 مايو 2012)

الف مبروك اخوي الفاضل وعقبال PgMP ان شا الله 
سوالي هل تعني انه يتطلب حفظ ظهر عن قلب (المدخلات /الادوات /المخرجات لكل عملية ) وهل اسالة السيناريوهات الطويلة اكثر نسبة من الاسئلة المباشرة


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

moeiz قال:


> انا دلوقتى عاوز اخد كورس بريمافيرا فى اكادمية ميامى ممكن تعطونى اسم الكتب واسماء المولفين حتى اتمكن من شراءها من مكتبة الاسكندرية ولو فيه دكتور او مهندس ممتاز فى الشرح انا ايهمنى انى افهم اكثر من الشهادة يعنى وشكرا على المساعدة​


في الحقيقة أنا مش حاقدر أساعدك أنا موضوعي كان على pmp


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (12 مايو 2012)

مبااااااااااااااااااااارك النجاح


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

yafsadi قال:


> الف مبروك اخوي الفاضل وعقبال PgMP ان شا الله سوالي هل تعني انه يتطلب حفظ ظهر عن قلب (المدخلات /الادوات /المخرجات لكل عملية ) وهل اسالة السيناريوهات الطويلة اكثر نسبة من الاسئلة المباشرة


بص حضرتك لو انت قادر على اجابة سؤال من 4 اختيارات عن مدخلات أو أدوات أو مخرجات أي عملية بدون حفظ يبقى ماتحفظش لكن لو لا تستطيع احفظ وعلى العموم الأسئلة من النوغية دي مش كتير انا شخصيا حفظتها-كمان علشان لما اخلص الامتحان يبقى علم ادارة المشروعات في دماغي واقدر استدعي كل حاجة من الذاكرة-لكن اكيد مع الفهمالأسئلة الطويلة حولي 5% بس ولكن كل اختبار له ظروفه- بس برده أكيد الناس دي عاملة حسابها على الوقت وطول الأسئلة- والعربي حايساعدك كتير في الاسئلة الطويلة


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

yafsadi قال:


> الف مبروك اخوي الفاضل وعقبال PgMP ان شا الله
> سوالي هل تعني انه يتطلب حفظ ظهر عن قلب (المدخلات /الادوات /المخرجات لكل عملية ) وهل اسالة السيناريوهات الطويلة اكثر نسبة من الاسئلة المباشرة



الله يبارك فيك خد اللينك ده مثال انا كنت باذاكر ازاي في ال Time مثلا
مش عارف ابعت اللينك المنتدى بيقول لازم تعمل 30 مشاركة


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

moeiz قال:


> اولا الف مبروك ياهندسة
> تانيا/ انا دلوقتى عاوز اخد كورس بريمافيرا فى اكادمية ميامى ممكن تعطونى اسم الكتب واسماء المولفين حتى اتمكن من شراءها من مكتبة الاسكندرية ولو فيه دكتور او مهندس ممتاز فى الشرح انا ايهمنى انى افهم اكثر من الشهادة يعنى وشكرا على المساعدة



الله يبارك فيك خد اللينك ده مثال انا كنت باذاكر ازاي في ال Time مثلا
مش عارف ابعت اللينك المنتدى بيقول لازم تعمل 30 مشاركة


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> مبااااااااااااااااااااارك النجاح


الله يبارك فيك


----------



## med5001 (12 مايو 2012)

مهندس محمد سلامة قال:


> الف مبروك يا هندسة


الله يبارك فيك


----------



## land surveyor (12 مايو 2012)

الف مبروك


----------



## eng_mohamad (13 مايو 2012)

الف مبروك يا هندسه ودايما فى تفوق ان شاء الله 
كان عندى سؤال لو تكرمت ... ان شاء الله داخل الامتحان يوم السبت القادم 19-05-2012 ... والحمد لله مذاكر كويس وباحل امتحانات عايز نصيحتك لى وخصوصا ليلة الامتحان وانطباعك وانت داخل الامتحان وياريت لو عايز تنصحنى بحاجه من الدروس المستفاده اثناء الامتحان 
جزاكم الله خيرا ودائما موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## med5001 (13 مايو 2012)

eng_mohamad قال:


> الف مبروك يا هندسه ودايما فى تفوق ان شاء الله
> كان عندى سؤال لو تكرمت ... ان شاء الله داخل الامتحان يوم السبت القادم 19-05-2012 ... والحمد لله مذاكر كويس وباحل امتحانات عايز نصيحتك لى وخصوصا ليلة الامتحان وانطباعك وانت داخل الامتحان وياريت لو عايز تنصحنى بحاجه من الدروس المستفاده اثناء الامتحان
> جزاكم الله خيرا ودائما موفق ان شاء الله


أولا استعن بالله وأكثر من الدعاء وباتكلم بجد لان التوفيق من الله أهم عامل لان في اختيارات كتير تكون حيران في اجابتين وعندك مبررات للاختيار لكن توفيق ربنا الي بيخليك تختار الصح
ثانيا الفترة الي جاية ركز في الاجابات الخطأ خطأ ليه علشان تتعلم
ثالثا اهتم بالوقت والتكلفة وحسابتها من اول Network وال CPI,SPI
رابعا ال risk مهم جدا حاتلاقيه كتير
خامسا closing,change control
سادسا الاسئلة بتاعة المواقف اقرا العربي حايسهل عليك كتير- وبصفة عامة اي سؤال فيه حيرة استعن بالعربي
سابعا حاول ماتشربش ماية كتير وتكون عامل حمام الصبح علشان تركز ال 4 ساعات اسف على الملحوظة دي بس مهمة
في 15 دقيقة tutorial انا اخدته في 4 دقايق الباقي كتبت الملاحظات بتاعتي على الورقة الي اديوهالي علشان تفرغ الذهن وده مهم جدا لان بعد 2 ساعة التركيز بيقل وتبقى مش حاقدر تسترجع بسهولة
أنا كنت مذاكر كويس وحليت امتحانات كتير وخلصت الامتحان قبلها بربع ساعة بس- وكنت خايف مالحقش لاني اول ساعتين كنت جاوبت 100 سؤال لكن الحمد لله لحقت
اعمل علامة على الاسئلة فعلا الي مش متاكد منها مش كل حاجة لان اخر الوقت لقيت عندي اكتر من 30 سؤال معلم عليهم مالاحقتش اراجعهم كلهم لكن كنت مجاوبهم مش سايبهم
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله بس لازم تكتبلي هنا انك نجحت


----------



## eng_mohamad (13 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه .. والله نصائح جميله وان شاء الله اعمل بيها ودعواتك بالله عليك. 
كان لى ملحوظه بس انا باحل امتحانات من ريتا ٌRita Fast track وبعض الاسئله من على الويب ... واخر نتيجه كانت 81% هل ده مؤشر كويس ... وهل الامتحان نفس درجة صعوبة ريتا والا اسهل والا اصعب او قريبه منها ... آسف على الاطاله لكنى احس بصدق نصائحك اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## med5001 (13 مايو 2012)

eng_mohamad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه .. والله نصائح جميله وان شاء الله اعمل بيها ودعواتك بالله عليك. كان لى ملحوظه بس انا باحل امتحانات من ريتا ٌRita Fast track وبعض الاسئله من على الويب ... واخر نتيجه كانت 81% هل ده مؤشر كويس ... وهل الامتحان نفس درجة صعوبة ريتا والا اسهل والا اصعب او قريبه منها ... آسف على الاطاله لكنى احس بصدق نصائحك اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى موازين حسناتك


انا كمان كنت باحل من ريتا وحليت واحد بس head first ريتا ممتاز , وFast trackدرجاتك كده كويسة جدا بس طبعا علشان انا زيك حضرتك بتجاوب اسئلة كتير علشان كده حافظ صح؟؟!!لكن ماتخافش مش اصعب ولا حاجة


----------



## eng_mohamad (13 مايو 2012)

وحليت برده Head First ... الظاهر فيه تشابه كتير بيننا اسأل الله عز وجل ان نتشابه يضا فى النتيجه ههههههههههههههههههههه... اللهم امين ... نصائحك ليلة الامتحان ياهندسه وهل اذاكر حاجه يوم الامتحان قبل ما اروح 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## med5001 (13 مايو 2012)

eng_mohamad قال:


> وحليت برده Head First ... الظاهر فيه تشابه كتير بيننا اسأل الله عز وجل ان نتشابه يضا فى النتيجه ههههههههههههههههههههه... اللهم امين ... نصائحك ليلة الامتحان ياهندسه وهل اذاكر حاجه يوم الامتحان قبل ما اروح
> جزاكم الله خيراً


ياهندسة تذاكر ليلة الامتحان أو لأ انت الي تحددها ممكن يكون عندك لسه نقط ضعف عايز تغطيها أو لأ
انا ذاكرات قبل الامتحان بيوم بالنهار راجعت كله على السريع وحليت امتحان كامل اما بالليل مافتحتش حاجة
ولازم تقولي لما تنجح ان شاء الله


----------



## med5001 (13 مايو 2012)

land surveyor قال:


> الف مبروك


الله يبارك فيك


----------



## eng_mohamad (19 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه .. نجحت اليوم الحمد لله وكان الامتحان رائع


----------



## med5001 (24 مايو 2012)

eng_mohamad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً يا هندسه .. نجحت اليوم الحمد لله وكان الامتحان رائع



الف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
طمني الامتحان صعب ولا سهل - وتقديراتك كانت ايه؟ احكي شوية


----------



## ahmedafatah (24 مايو 2012)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (24 مايو 2012)

مبروك يا هندسه وشكرا على اجاباتك


----------

